# Want to create a forum but need some help



## SeanUG (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello guys, 

I'm wanting to create a Free forum something like this The Tech Game - Forums

What would you says the best way to create a free forum, I've seen some websites like the one above when a user gets a ceritan about of posts on the forum they recive a badge and when you make some one mod they get a 'Mod' badge. 

Also like the sticky section, 

How do I create a free forum with good Admin CP?.

Im not wanting a real bad Domain name like .MyFreeFunnyForums.com I want something nice and simple,

I've seen a website called .tk they are suppose to be good?.

What has The Tech Game - Forums used to create there forum.

Please help if possible.
I'm new to this stuff
Thank you
Sean


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Sean,

To run a forum you will need a host.

There are some free hosts but for a forum based community you really should be running off a paid host.

Godaddy offers hosting + .com domains for ~$50 a year.
Next thing you would need would be the forum software.

There are a ton of options, both free and paid.

Do some research and see what you like, most of them will have ACP,MCP and many will have the ability to add badges.

Godaddy will install some forum software for free.. I think it is just SMF and phpbb but I am not certain.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

most web hosting services offers forum software where it will install on your site with just one click. Then all you have to do is to customize it. 

if you want to look at different bbs systems you can install yourself see the following

The PHP Resource Index: Complete Scripts: Bulletin Board Message Systems


----------



## SeanUG (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm really not good with websites at all. 
What have thetechgame.com used to create there forum?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks like: Codezwiz >> PHP Nuke themes and scripts development and support

Probably a mix of a few different CMSs.


----------

